# iPhone 3Gs ! Vertragswechsel danach kein Netz mehr ?



## GaAm3r (1. Juni 2010)

Ich schildere mal die Vorgeschichte :
Nokia Handy mit Mobilcom Karte und Vertrag , auf der Karte stand zwar T-Com drauf war aber Mobilcom.
Dann habe ich mir vor 2 Monaten ein iPhone mit neuer Karte bestellt , der Vertrag hat sich geänder , die Karte auch aber die Nummder ist gleichgeblieben.
Dann iPhone kam vor 3 Wochen und die Karte war auch schon dabei.
So Karte rein mit Itunes aktiviert.
Dann hatte ich alle features die man mit dem ipod touch auch hat.
Dann sollte der alte Vertrag fürs Nokia heute zuende sein und der iPhone vertrag anfangen.
Dann heute um 14 Uhr auf meinem Nokia:
(Ungefährer Wortlaut) Ihr Simkarte ist nicht mehr Verfügbar usw.
Dann konnte ich auch nicht mehr Telefonieren , ist ja logisch.
So dachte ich mir komme nach Hause iPhone liegt da und gehe dann ran. Oben Links steht immer noch Sim gesperrt

Wenn ich allerding das Teil ganz aus mache fragt er mich beim starten erst nach meine Kennwort (auch das wenn auto Tastensperre reingeht) dann sagt er als ich das eingeben habe : 
Ihre Sim Karte ist gesperrt : Ok | Entsperren 

Ich drück entsperren gebe richtigen PIN ein und der sagt mir dann das es aktiviert wird und das es eine Weile dauert.
Dann ist kurz ein Balken oben links der dann wieder verschwindet.

Danach steht nur noch Kein Netz und es geht nichts.
Das passiert jedesmal wenn ich es an oder aus machen .
Sim Karte ist schon rein und raus und Flug- Modus war auch schon ein paar mal an. Habe Telekomen noch nicht gefragt vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

gRuß


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2010)

Da musst Du Dich an den provider wenden...  was ich nicht ganz verstehe: ging das iphone mit dem anderen Vertrag? Was für ein Vertrag ist der neue denn? Die tcom sperrt en iphone ja AFAIk außer für den Vertrag, der extra fürs iphone da ist...


----------



## chris-gz (1. Juni 2010)

Nope du musst Itunes installieren Handy ran hängen und der rest erklärt sich dann vor deinen Augen ^^. Hatte auch gedacht die wollen mich verarschen aber leider ist Apple so beknackt Stur wenns darum geht alles kompliziert machen zu müssen. Jedenfals wenn dus angesteckt hast und ITunes startet kannst auf Iphone aktivieren klicken bzw es geht automatisch je nach Version die du besitzt.

Die Aktivierung drehtt sich auch nicht um deine SimKarte sondern um das Iphone selbst das aktiviert werden muss und beim ersten mal musst das immer über ITunes machen.


----------



## GaAm3r (2. Juni 2010)

Habe bei T-Com angerufen die hatten Technische Probleme weil 500.000 Handy´s gestern umgestellt wurden.
Vor 20 minuten bin ich dann ins Netz gekommen


----------

